# Surface rust!



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Got some 14' daytons , I'm starting to see a lil surface rust on them , why's best to get rid of the rust and polish them up like new???


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Dec 22 2009, 01:52 AM~16053979
> *Got some 14' daytons  , I'm starting to see a lil surface rust on them , why's best to get rid of the rust and polish them up like new???
> *



Bro, I'll tell you what I did. I got a bucket and poured degreaser + water. I got a a soft brush and cleaned up the rim real good and dipped some 0000 steel wool in the bucket and went at that surface rust, it went away and left my rims LIKE NEW. After I did that, I dried them and sprayed WD40 by the hub and spokes and let it sit over night (don't be afraid to soak the rims with WD40, nothing will happen, don't let anyone tell you diffrent), and washed it off in the morning. My rims were left with "0" rust. (you can also use Eagle One Wire Wheel Cleaner to give it that EXTRA shine once you remove the rust. Eagle One wire wheel cleaner is NUMBER 1 for cleaning Wires) I wish I had a picture of what my rims looked like before I cleaned them. my cousin, who has been lowriding for 15 years, could not believe how good they came out.










(ignore the weights on the rims, some retard put those when I bought the new tires but they are not on there anymore)


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

By the way, this picture is before the Eagle One wire Cleaner


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

So steel wool won't scuff them?????? Just don't wanna fukem up!! Cuz them I'll be in another forum lookin to buy rims!!! Ha ha ha !! Thanks for the suggestion!!!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Dec 22 2009, 06:06 AM~16056103
> *So steel wool won't scuff them?????? Just don't wanna fukem up!! Cuz them I'll be in another forum lookin to buy rims!!! Ha ha ha !! Thanks for the suggestion!!!!!!!
> *



0000 steel wool is safe I use it all the time to clean all my chrome.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Dec 22 2009, 12:52 PM~16057066
> *0000 steel wool is safe I use it all the time to clean all my chrome.
> *



X2

0000 is soft enough to not damage but strong enough to tear through surface rust


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

USE MEGUIRES HOT CHROME SPRAY.... IT'S BETTER THAN THAT EAGLE ONE...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

steel wool :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: you fuck heads will never learn, if you have trailor queens it's a different story but on dailys :loco: your rubbing metal with metal. You might not be able to see the scratches but they are there and the more you do it, the thinner your chrome gets and it's so much easier to rust because the water goes into those scratches. but keep giving and taking this wack ass advice from dumbasses


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

So what would u suggest??? Cus I haven't tried steel wool, but I wanna get as many opions as I can pleeez! Thanks


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Dec 22 2009, 02:46 PM~16058571
> *So what would u suggest??? Cus I haven't tried steel wool, but I wanna get as many opions as I can pleeez! Thanks
> *


Do a search, homie. It's been covered time and time again. I even made a little how to with pictures.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Dec 22 2009, 01:33 PM~16058472
> *steel wool  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: you fuck heads will never learn, if you have trailor queens it's a different story but on dailys  :loco: your rubbing metal with metal. You might not be able to see the scratches but they are there and the more you do it, the thinner your chrome gets and it's so much easier to rust because the water goes into those scratches. but keep giving and taking this wack ass advice from dumbasses
> *


didnt think anyone else agreed with me on that. they look at me funny when I'm like chale with the steel wool on chrome!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Eagle 1 + soft bristled paint brush=Done


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 22 2009, 01:35 PM~16059602
> *Eagle 1 + soft bristled paint brush=Done
> *


Yup. Try a couple apllications for stubborn rust. If you still have rust, use some naval jelly. Either way, once you get rid of the rust, wax the wheels.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Dec 22 2009, 03:33 PM~16058472
> *steel wool  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead: you fuck heads will never learn, if you have trailor queens it's a different story but on dailys  :loco: your rubbing metal with metal. You might not be able to see the scratches but they are there and the more you do it, the thinner your chrome gets and it's so much easier to rust because the water goes into those scratches. but keep giving and taking this wack ass advice from dumbasses
> *



0000 steel wool can barley be called steel....I've tested 0000 steel wool on an old spare chrome wire wheel I had and went at it HARD and LONG just to make sure it would not damage my regular wheels and it did not leave any scratches or remove any chrome. And even if it does scratch it over time, its only going to be once because if its a daily, you wont see any rust if you take care of them. So doing it once to remove the surface rust won't do anything. Its not like your going to rub the WHOLE wheel with it, only the rust. Its called "surface rust", not "hidden under chrome rust". 

Don't listen to this fool! Any OG in Lowriding will let you know its safe. I ain't no OG but my cousin has been lowriding for almost 20 years, and he is the one that cleaned my wheels and removed the surface rust.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 22 2009, 05:15 PM~16061738
> *0000 steel wool can barley be called steel....I've tested 0000 steel wool on an old spare chrome wire wheel I had and went at it HARD and LONG just to make sure it would not damage my regular wheels and it did not leave any scratches or remove any chrome.  And even if it does scratch it over time, its only going to be once because if its a daily, you wont see any rust if you take care of them.  So doing it once to remove the surface rust won't do anything.  Its not like your going to rub the WHOLE wheel with it, only the rust.  Its called "surface rust", not "hidden under chrome rust".
> 
> Don't listen to this fool!  Any OG in Lowriding will let you know its safe.  I ain't no OG but my cousin has been lowriding for almost 20 years, and he is the one that cleaned my wheels and removed the surface rust.
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 22 2009, 06:15 PM~16061738
> *0000 steel wool can barley be called steel....I've tested 0000 steel wool on an old spare chrome wire wheel I had and went at it HARD and LONG just to make sure it would not damage my regular wheels and it did not leave any scratches or remove any chrome.  And even if it does scratch it over time, its only going to be once because if its a daily, you wont see any rust if you take care of them.  So doing it once to remove the surface rust won't do anything.  Its not like your going to rub the WHOLE wheel with it, only the rust.  Its called "surface rust", not "hidden under chrome rust".
> 
> Don't listen to this fool!  Any OG in Lowriding will let you know its safe.  I ain't no OG but my cousin has been lowriding for almost 20 years, and he is the one that cleaned my wheels and removed the surface rust.
> *


 :uh: :twak: ................dont use steel wool,Use "Eagle One" wire wheel cleaner, :thumbsup: and I've had literally countless sets of rims....


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:dunno: Anybody ever use aluminum brightner??? it works real good and dosent seem to damage the rim as long as u add the right amount of water. jus wondering??


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

clr works good


----------



## Luxury88 (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you have to water CLR down or use strait out the bottle ???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MAN I HAVE BEEN USING 0000 STEEL WOOL ON MY RIMS SINCE, AH 1989, AND NEVER HAD AN ISSUE. LIKE HOMIE SAID, 0000 STEEL WOOL, WITH EAGLE ONE, HOOK UP A LIGHT COAT OF WD 40 OVERNIGHT, WASH IT OFF IN THE MORNING, PROBLEM SOLVED. MAKE SURE YOU USE A AIR COMPRESSOR TO BLOW DRY THE EXCESS WATER


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

i water it down cuz i used the concertrated bottle


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Dec 27 2009, 09:20 PM~16104175
> *MAN I HAVE BEEN USING 0000 STEEL WOOL ON MY RIMS SINCE, AH 1989, AND NEVER HAD AN ISSUE.  LIKE HOMIE SAID, 0000 STEEL WOOL, WITH EAGLE ONE, HOOK UP A LIGHT COAT OF WD 40 OVERNIGHT, WASH IT OFF IN THE MORNING, PROBLEM SOLVED.  MAKE SURE YOU USE A AIR COMPRESSOR TO BLOW DRY THE EXCESS WATER
> *



Thank you for agreeing with me....the people that say to not use 0000 steel wool, must not know what it is.

Also, after your done cleaning them, I found something that will make you happy..lol...its called Turtle Wax Chrome polish and Rust Remover..FREAKING AMAZING!!! Its wax but for chrome wheels, rub it on with a wax applicator let it dry for about a minute to a haze and wipe it off with a cloth, your going to wanna cry...hahaha


----------



## CMonte3 (Jan 6, 2009)

The two best combinations for getting rid of surface rust.


----------



## lucky82 (Oct 16, 2009)

I used the turtle wax on my bumpers on my 70 impala because they had some surface rust on them and they cleaned up great im going to try to use it on my 63 bumpers next an clean them up


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

The Turtle Wax chrome polish has been out forever and works great.  Highly recommended for a driver with a lot of chrome.


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

GOOD INFORMATION HERE :biggrin:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Ive used the steel wool with the blue soap in it , just as long as you keep the wool wet you should not damage the crome. I have been doing it 4 along time if you do it dry you will have swirlls.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

to you guys wanting to use steel wool on your wheels :wow: why dont you use the steel wool to clean your winshield as well then report how well that worked for ya :uh:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2010, 04:27 AM~16286909
> *to you guys wanting to use steel wool on your wheels :wow:  why dont you use the steel wool to clean your winshield as well then report how well that worked for ya :uh:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2010, 12:27 AM~16286909
> *to you guys wanting to use steel wool on your wheels :wow:  why dont you use the steel wool to clean your winshield as well then report how well that worked for ya :uh:
> *


Thats funny cause every bodyshop and detail shop i ever worked at used super fine steel wool to clean really bad windows. :dunno: I do it all the time....


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

right steel wool takes off all that overspray off the car windows alot of bodyshops do it


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 14 2010, 08:16 AM~16287585
> *:h5:
> *


i guess most people dont give a shit about riding scuffed up shit :wow: and im not hating just hate to see miss information 

and ive worked in bodyshops all my life and curently in a jobber paint store id be damed if i let an employee do that shit thats what the clay bar is for  

and i guess when people roll chinas they dont see the diffrence in the chrome shine or when you take steel wool to them it dulls them out a little at a time.
you guys can keep scuffing away at your wheels there is better alternatives and some have already been posted


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

You don't use 0000 SUPER FINE Steal Wool to clean every week, you only use that to clean your wheels that have some surface rust.....I don't know what your talking about but that shit work perfect and since its so fine as long as its wet it will not scratch AT ALL....


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Every body has a different way of doing things,Diff. folks diff. strokes.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Does it dull the chrome? Yes a little. 
Does it scratch the glass? Never.
And I've done it a million times if it is scratched its not visible to the human eye.
The end. 
Who cares, fuck some rusted ass chinas sand and paint those bitches. :0


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Honestly, if its rust and not just surface rust, your right, fuck it and paint them!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 14 2010, 06:52 PM~16292526
> *i guess most people dont give a shit about riding scuffed up shit :wow: and im not hating just hate to see miss information
> 
> and ive worked in bodyshops all my life  and curently in a jobber paint store id be damed if i let an employee do that shit thats what the clay bar is for
> ...


Chrome is a coating and does not rust. If you have rust, 1. it's either debris that have accumulated and are starting to rust or 2. water has penetrated the chrome and is rusting the metal under the chrome. 

Everyone is just looking for the easiest way out of cleaning their rims. There is no easy way besides that acid spray. If you want them to look good and last, you need to get navel jelly and a small brush that fits between the spokes and coat them completely while working the grim out with the jelly. If it has penetrated it will take a few coats. So think about investing 30 minutes or more on each rim if they are pretty bad. Didn't want to hear that, well too bad, get on your hands and knees and do it right. After the navel jelly treatment, try to use an air compressor to completely dry them. This method has worked well for me on dozens of my personal rims and of friends. It also only took the slightest of maintenance to keep them rust free. I always use a compressor to blow the rims after they have been cleaned.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jan 14 2010, 09:27 PM~16294004
> *Does it dull the chrome? Yes a little.
> Does it scratch the glass? Never.
> And I've done it a million times if it is scratched its not visible to the human eye.
> ...


I knew a dude who cleaned his windows from overspray with 0000 steel wool and gas in the middle of the night. Woke up to a nightmare. I had warned him but he said, "*I do this all the time.*" :|


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

I use this shit on chrome and stainless when I want to detail, works real good and real cheap. Basically same stuff as that turtle wax stuff. For a quick clean on rims I use the eagle 1.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 14 2010, 06:48 PM~16294202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Degrease the rims first








Get some navel jelly and brushes.








Work the jelly onto the rims. If it is real dirty or rusted, use the brush to work in the jelly real good. You can leave it on as long as you want. I have left it on over night with no problems. On deep rust, you may have to apply second and third coats, til the jelly leaves the bare metal a gray finish. I use clear and a small brush to protect places where there is no more chrome, from rust returning. It gives it a galvanized metal look if the chrome is completely gone but is not even noticeable if in small spots. 








Then rinse. 









These rims were on a car in a field for over a year and look how they came out.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

i had a set of 13ss that were real bad, i work for a truck company and i used this acid that is used to clean aluminum and metal, the company that makes is is wabb. but i sprayed on the rims with gloves and let is sit for about 1 min i hit it with a pressure washer and them things came out like i just brought themand they was about to get junked before if cleaned them . i use it all the time and it works great onsome gold 14' i got never faded it


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 14 2010, 08:54 PM~16294281
> *:cheesy:
> *


ever used it? ever heard of it lol? Most people pass it up cuz it has an unusual brand name, but it works. I had them waterspots on my stainless window trim that doesnt come off with anything but the polish and ALOT of scrubbing worked real nice. 

Ive never thought of this stuff OR the turtle wax stuff as wax though. Polish isnt a wax, u wax after you polish. Its like that nevr dull stuff, it fogs up too and wipes away, works insane to clean chrome perfect for car shows and such but I dont think it waxes does it? Anyone know?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 14 2010, 07:19 PM~16294523
> *ever used it?  ever heard of it lol?  Most people pass it up cuz it has an unusual brand name, but it works.  I had them waterspots on my stainless window trim that doesnt come off with anything but the polish and ALOT of scrubbing worked real nice.
> 
> Ive never thought of this stuff OR the turtle wax stuff as wax though.  Polish isnt a wax, u wax after you polish.  Its like that nevr dull stuff, it fogs up too and wipes away, works insane to clean chrome perfect for car shows and such but I dont think it waxes does it?  Anyone know?
> *


Yes, I used to use it all the time. Great stuff. They used to have it at Grand Auto, but then it turned to Kragen and they carried the turtle wax chrome polish instead.
They do leave a protective coating on the metal, but I don't think its technically a wax.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Jan 14 2010, 10:07 PM~16294391
> *i had a set of 13ss that were real bad, i work for a truck company and i used this acid that is used to clean aluminum and metal, the company that makes is is wabb. but i sprayed on the rims with gloves and let is sit for about 1 min i hit it with a pressure washer and them things came out like i just brought themand they was about to get junked before if cleaned them . i use it all the time and it works great onsome gold 14' i got never faded it
> *


:yes: like this 

















these were really bad when I got them, all four. I degreased them first. 


















This was the easiest way to clean some really bad wheels. It was a breeze. Sprayed them with acid, let it set for 30 seconds and rinsed quickly.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 14 2010, 09:58 PM~16294315
> *Degrease the rims first
> 
> 
> ...


Look at how dull the gold looked when I was applying the jelly and how shiny it came out after the rinse.  Does the same exact thing on all chrome.

Now tell me if you still want to use steel wool. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Jan 14 2010, 12:11 AM~16285065
> *Ive used the steel wool with the blue soap in it , just as long as you keep the wool wet you should not damage the crome. I have been doing it 4 along time if you do it dry you will have swirlls.
> *


SOS pads :loco: :banghead:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

If you got shit all in the spokes I can see where ya coming from that is way better than spending all day trying to run a rag between the spokes , But if ya got A little rust on the lip or the dish ,W W pad as long as you dont go 2 town you'll be ok. ON top of that we are talking old used rims


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 14 2010, 11:31 PM~16294690
> *:yes:  like this
> 
> 
> ...



where did you buy that stuff?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 15 2010, 02:03 PM~16300980
> *where did you buy that stuff?
> *


I bought out a mobile detailer around my area and that bottle came with the other stuff. I have since searched for it and found it here. 
http://www.productioncarcare.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=411 
http://www.productioncarcare.com/shop/item.aspx?itemid=410

remember not to leave it on for too long because it is acid. Have a running supply of water when using it.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 14 2010, 09:29 PM~16294671
> *Yes, I used to use it all the time.  Great stuff.  They used to have it at Grand Auto, but then it turned to Kragen and they carried the turtle wax chrome polish instead.
> They do leave a protective coating on the metal, but I don't think its technically a wax.
> *


well you probably dont want too thick of coating of wax anyway, then ur blurrin ur chrome :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURYKING (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jan 14 2010, 08:43 AM~16287766
> *Thats funny cause every bodyshop and detail shop i ever worked at used super fine steel wool to clean really bad windows. :dunno:  I do it all the time....
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 22 2009, 01:10 AM~16055379
> *Bro, I'll tell you what I did.  I got a bucket and poured degreaser + water.  I got a a soft brush and cleaned up the rim real good and dipped some 0000 steel wool in the bucket and went at that surface rust, it went away and left my rims LIKE NEW.  After I did that, I dried them and sprayed WD40 by the hub and spokes and let it sit over night  (don't be afraid to soak the rims with WD40, nothing will happen, don't let anyone tell you diffrent), and washed it off in the morning.  My rims were left with "0" rust. (you can also use Eagle One Wire Wheel Cleaner to give it that EXTRA shine once you remove the rust.  Eagle One wire wheel cleaner is NUMBER 1 for cleaning Wires)  I wish I had a picture of what my rims looked like before I cleaned them.  my cousin, who has been lowriding for 15 years, could not believe how good they came out.
> 
> 
> ...


personally ive never used steel wool to clean wheels but i would assume it is a form of abrasion. just like drying your car with a towel is abrasion and will eventually cause dull and scratched surfaces. i can tell the dishes on those wheels are already faded...


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

N/M


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 22 2009, 11:06 PM~16062898
> *:uh: :twak: ................dont use steel wool,Use "Eagle One" wire wheel cleaner, :thumbsup: and I've had literally countless sets of rims....
> 
> 
> ...


WOULD THIS BE GOOD FOR GOLD WIRES TO??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2010, 06:50 PM~16303918
> *personally ive never used steel wool to clean wheels but i would assume it is a form of abrasion.  just like drying your car with a towel is abrasion and will eventually cause dull and scratched surfaces. i can tell the dishes on those wheels are already faded...
> *



:yes:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 15 2010, 08:50 PM~16303918
> *personally ive never used steel wool to clean wheels but i would assume it is a form of abrasion.  just like drying your car with a towel is abrasion and will eventually cause dull and scratched surfaces. i can tell the dishes on those wheels are already faded...
> *



So you can tell that my wheels are already faded just because I used steel wool once to remove the surface rust? Shit so all the turning heads i get when I'm driving is because everyone is looking at my faded ass ride? Shit that sucks???

(The wheels were not clean here, that is probably why they look "faded", and I did not buy these new either


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 16 2010, 01:09 PM~16309972
> *So you can tell that my wheels are already faded just because I used steel wool once to remove the surface rust?  Shit so all the turning heads i get when I'm driving is because everyone is looking at my faded ass ride?  Shit that sucks???
> 
> (The wheels were not clean here, that is probably why they look "faded", and I did not buy these new either
> *


put that rim against a dayton or zenith and the difference will be night and day.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Don't ever compare Daytons and chinas....obviously my chinas will not compare....I didn't even have money to buy a NEW set of chinas?


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 16 2010, 02:51 PM~16310265
> *Don't ever compare Daytons and chinas....obviously my chinas will not compare, but who the hell has money to by daytons?  I didn't even have money to buy a NEW set of chinas?
> *


alot of people do

i know i love my 88s


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Jan 16 2010, 01:51 PM~16310265
> *Don't ever compare Daytons and chinas....obviously my chinas will not compare....I didn't even have money to buy a NEW set of chinas?
> *


well for 300 bucks or so, i guess u cant go wrong if u get a year or so out of your chinas. but there is a noticeable difference in the plating on the dishes. and u really dont see it until u put them up against a triple plated dish.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 16 2010, 03:38 PM~16311222
> *well for 300 bucks or so, i guess u cant go wrong if u get a year or so out of your chinas. but there is a noticeable difference in the plating on the dishes. and u really dont see it until u put them up against a triple plated dish.
> *


Yup. And after you've owned a couple sets of quality wheels, nothing else compares.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 14 2010, 08:31 PM~16294690
> *:yes:  like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 16 2010, 06:24 PM~16311495
> *Yup.  And after you've owned a couple sets of quality wheels, nothing else compares.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt good info


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Had some older Roadstars that have been sitting outdoors off and on since 1997. This thread got me to thinking about cleaning them up. 




















As you can see, they showed thier age and neglect











These are the products I used 
(plus spray bottle for the acid and various rags and towels not pictured)











First I sprayed the rims with Simple Green to disolve dust/grime
Rinsed off with water hose, then sprayed them with
Eagle One Chrome and Wire Cleaner. This cut only some rust
This would be good if it were just surface rust, but I needed more
Then I sprayed the Pro Power Acid Remover mixed 8:1
Let sit for about one minute, rinsed off and noticed I needed another 
Sprayed one more time, let sit for 1 min and rinsed again
This took off a considerable amount of rust and gave a good shine











But there were still some areas that needed attention
Got a small paint brush, dipped it into the Naval Jelly Rust Dissolver
And work the brush around the rusted areas and let sit for 20 min
Used the detailing brush to agitate the areas, then did this step again
Then rinsed off with water hose and towel dried
Excluding some areas where the chrome was pitted, 
This process removed all my rust issues.

Used some Wessleys Bleech White (you guys know what that is)
on the Remington's, then hit the chrome with the Turtle Wax
Chrome Polish and Rust Remover with a damp rag. 
Let it haze up, then whiped them down with a clean rag. 
Put some tire gell on the side walls, and "WHA LA"





























Note: These are not show condition, but are very respectable cruisers 
considering the neglect and condition they were once in :biggrin: 











They ought to look good on this cruiser with the top down  



[/QUOTE]


----------



## 9ASE BLAZE (May 5, 2010)

> Had some older Roadstars that have been sitting outdoors off and on since 1997. This thread got me to thinking about cleaning them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
:420: TRYIN THIS TOMORROW :thumbsup:


----------



## juicemen (Apr 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> Had some older Roadstars that have been sitting outdoors off and on since 1997. This thread got me to thinking about cleaning them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
how much shipped!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

how much shipped!! 

:0 :0 :0 :0 
Classic-Landau, you want the 72 spoke 13's on the right, 
or the 80 spoke 14's on the left


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@May 9 2010, 03:45 PM~17435474
> *how much shipped!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Five2Cero (Jun 4, 2010)

hell ya therz some muh Phuckn cleanin goin on with these wheels. :thumbsup: i always use eagle one MAG wheel etching cleaner and one of those micrfiber cloths. but u cant let that shit sit too long cuz ive seen it burn thru som shit but its always werked for me. i had some spokes that look like o dudes spokes n that shit werkd for me jus fine


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

this shit works perrrty good, tried it on my chrome 13's and was koo,shit even works koo on my ww tires,an my leather 2....idk 
i pay $1 for the skinny spray one and it works good for alot of shit so yea its a good cheap product for the daily
http://www.lastotallyawesome.com/html/Prod..._Degreaser.html


----------



## metalhead96 (Oct 1, 2005)

what kind of brush do you guys use to get at the back spokes if i dont want to take off the rims to wash them? also how do you go about getting at the hub to clean/dry it?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I use the turtle wax chrome polish with the rust remover, let it sit and the rust dissappears. To protect, I spray WD 40 on them during the week when its parked. Weekend comes they get sprayed with Eagle One and they look good as new :biggrin: 




oh and for the post above me (no **** :ugh: ).... I use Qtips with chrome polish :happysad:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Dec 22 2009, 01:10 AM~16055379
> *Bro, I'll tell you what I did.  I got a bucket and poured degreaser + water.  I got a a soft brush and cleaned up the rim real good and dipped some 0000 steel wool in the bucket and went at that surface rust, it went away and left my rims LIKE NEW.  After I did that, I dried them and sprayed WD40 by the hub and spokes and let it sit over night  (don't be afraid to soak the rims with WD40, nothing will happen, don't let anyone tell you diffrent), and washed it off in the morning.  My rims were left with "0" rust. (you can also use Eagle One Wire Wheel Cleaner to give it that EXTRA shine once you remove the rust.  Eagle One wire wheel cleaner is NUMBER 1 for cleaning Wires)  I wish I had a picture of what my rims looked like before I cleaned them.  my cousin, who has been lowriding for 15 years, could not believe how good they came out.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, :biggrin: 

One wire wheel cleaner is NUMBER 1 for cleaning Wires) them X2  

I have a picture of what my rims looked like before I cleaned 




























And after :0 I'll take some more pics when I get up :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

anything safe for gold nips and hub


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Nov 20 2010, 03:06 AM~19116311
> *anything safe for gold nips and hub
> *


Naval jelly


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 20 2010, 07:05 AM~19116360
> *Naval jelly
> *


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Luxury88_@Dec 27 2009, 05:59 PM~16103996
> *Do you have to water CLR down or use strait out the bottle ???
> *



x 2 i have two rims i wana clean :dunno:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

With this


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

good info on the products


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

sos pad, also hit them white walls when your done... :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Jan 1 2011, 06:11 PM~19476490
> *sos pad, also hit them white walls when your done... :biggrin:
> *


sos will run the chrome finish. i only use sos pads on the back of rusted wheels..


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 1 2011, 07:39 PM~19476656
> *sos will run the chrome finish. i only use sos pads on the back of rusted wheels..
> *


0000 on the back 
no wool on the front. if you check it afterwards you wll see you scratched the shitout of them, if there were scatched from the get go, you`ll never notice
very hard to buy someones "used rims" for me anyway,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 1 2011, 06:58 PM~19476830
> *0000 on the back
> no wool on the front. if you check it afterwards you wll see you scratched the shitout of them, if there were scatched from the get go, you`ll never notice
> very hard to buy someones "used rims" for me anyway,,,,,,,,,,
> *


exactly my opinion also! just traded rides with my homie, and it had 3 curbed zeniths...sold them and got me some brand new powder coated chinas just cuz they was someones used rims :0 and i didnt mean to scrub the shit out of the chrome with the sos pad, but whatever...just use them on the whitewalls...makes them white as fukc!


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

so with the naval jelly, do u wash it off or rubb it off>???


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Mar 12 2011, 08:43 AM~20074559
> *so with the naval jelly, do u wash it off or rubb it off>???
> *


Rinse


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

Which one is better???


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Same stuff. Allbrite I dilute 1 to 4.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

xxxxxPoor_Man said:


> :yes: like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE can i buy this stuff?


----------

